# Chinese spies, check in here



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

China's extensive 'honey trap' spy network could involve thousands of ploys underway now, ex-operative says

It has been reveled that a toothsome Chinese spy infiltrated an American congressman's staff. The congressman was subsequently assigned to the House Intelligence Committee…

Just a notice that I am party to many state secrets and will welcome such spies to my close (very close) acquaintance.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

they are learning from the Russians who have been using women as spies for a long time. Or Mata Hari. Fox News is of course selective in their news coverage. They will extensively report on the Chinese infiltration of the Democrat politicians, but will remain silent of the much worse Russian infiltration of the GOP


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

That is the lovely and talented Maria Valeryevna Butina, convicted in 2018 as an unregistered agent of Russia in the USA, where she was welcomed into the National Rifle Association. She was interested in strengthening ties between gun enthusiasts in Russia and the USA. Wikipedia has an interesting biography of Miss Butina. I think she may still be in jail.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Butina


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

We have a prominent Chinese member on site rn...


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Butina was deported to Russia, where she was welcomed by Putin, given some kind of award and a cushy job with Russia Television.

https://www.thedailybeast.com/maria-butina-receives-heros-welcome-in-moscow
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...t-heros-welcome-on-return-to-moscow-2gxjwpn6r
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/maria-butina-convicted-u-s-being-russian-agent-gets-job-n1103191


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden (Jul 15, 2020)

The title of this thread reminds me of a sign in the movie _Clerks_. The convenience store clerk posts this on the counter: "If you plant to shoplift, let us know. Thanks."


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

NoCoPilot said:


> Butina was deported to Russia, where she was welcomed by Putin, given some kind of award and a cushy job with Russia Television.
> 
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/maria-butina-receives-heros-welcome-in-moscow
> https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/...t-heros-welcome-on-return-to-moscow-2gxjwpn6r
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/maria-butina-convicted-u-s-being-russian-agent-gets-job-n1103191


I weatch Russia Today and she ws depicted as Martyr. A victim of a ''witch hunt'' by mostly democrats. As a young, naive and idealistic person whose dreams of building bridges between nations were shattered by a ''reality of a new cold war''...She was also presented as an anglophile and an independent player who actually went Against Russian state policy of gun control and pushed a pro-Texas model so to say. They also talked a lot how she was ''mistreated'' in jail, got ill and kept in a cold and damp place, refused a lawyer and contacts with family until she ''admitted'' under duress her ''sins''...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

They don't need human spies anymore. They have Huawei.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2020)

Strange Magic said:


> That is the lovely and talented Maria Valeryevna Butina, convicted in 2018 as an unregistered agent of Russia in the USA, where she was welcomed into the National Rifle Association. She was interested in strengthening ties between gun enthusiasts in Russia and the USA. Wikipedia has an interesting biography of Miss Butina. I think she may still be in jail.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Butina


We have plenty of Chinese agents in Australia, a lot of them in our universities at the "Confucian Centres".


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I believe the State and Treasury departments were recently hacked as well, right?


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Yes, that's right -- although they don't know yet which nation-state is behind it.
https://www.theguardian.com/technol...ked-group-backed-by-foreign-government-report

Or aren't saying.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Though it may be Russia, not China.
https://www.thedailybeast.com/us-tr...ked-by-foreign-government-reuters-report-says


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Nope, it's the Norwegians. It's always the Norwegians. When are you going to wake up and smell the coffee, Western World?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2020)

Some two or more decades ago I remember a discussion/interview on our national broadcaster, ABC radio, on a program called "Late Night Live" (it's still running, that program). I used to listen to it every evening in bed, as it started at 10pm. This particular night there was a fellow on the program who was discussing China and its rise. He made an observation then that I've never forgotten; that "just a 1% migration out of China would cause a massive geopolitical shift in the world, particularly in Asian countries, that we've never seen before". (For all intents and purposes Australia is now regarded as an 'Asian country'.) I still remember the comment very clearly as I was disturbed by it and I subsequently had to sit by and watch my government, and successive national governments of other countries, invite people to live in them 'without discrimination' - claiming that all people are equal and, by definition, _think the same and behave the same and have the same values_. That they can easily be absorbed by the host country, and go along with them. When you unpack that sentiment you'll find a deep strain of racism within. Oh, except for food and culture - that's different. And special!! And shallow.

Anyway, I call it the "immigration ponzi scheme". Far from the multicultural utopia promised by so many (and ordered by a few), I think history will be less kind to this thinking - which, after all, was instigated primarily to create economic growth in individual countries. Since we have reached peak economic growth, and what I call 'windscreen wipers on sunglasses' capitalism, the only way that 'growth' can now be achieved is to increase the population - selecting them on the basis of skills, our needs and their needs!! Well, if you're going to do that you've got to be very selective - and not the opposite, where your enemies can set up camp. I still have the Italian mafia in my mind and the 'thanks' they gave the American people for welcoming 'the huddled masses' into that country at the end of the 19th century. In many respects we really all have been played for mugs. Australia certainly has, selling our expensive real estate and many valuable industries/assets to the Chinese regime. The port of Darwin has been leased for 99 years to the Chinese government!! These people are not our friends, as the recent trade wars have demonstrated - just to provide one example.

Even President Obama recently admitted that one of the reasons for the division in American society was because there were so many nations represented there who shared DIFFERENT values amongst themselves. 'Well, fancy that', I thought; 'he has caught up with me. At last. Better late than never'.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The aboriginal peoples of Australia wish your lot had never come, invaded their continent, and brought in a whole menagerie of alien species.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

CnC Bartok said:


> Nope, it's the Norwegians. It's always the Norwegians. When are you going to wake up and smell the coffee, Western World?


Blame Canada.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Strange Magic said:


> The aboriginal peoples of Australia wish your lot had never come, invaded their continent, and brought in a whole menagerie of alien species.


A few Native Americans would throw their hats in that ring too.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

How could someone with a pretty face and who speaks perfect English be a spy? I would be an easy victim except I might be concerned about someone with the name Fang Fang.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Evidently the Russian hack was much deeper and much more extensive than anyone knew, and the Trump Administration has said nothing about it. Reporters used the Freedom of Information Act to dig up the details.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2020)

Strange Magic said:


> The aboriginal peoples of Australia wish your lot had never come, invaded their continent, and brought in a whole menagerie of alien species.


It's a matter of sheer scale though, isn't it, when the Chinese announce that 'once a Chinese always a Chinese - no matter where you live". In short, you're never beyond their reach. And they imprison people without trials for very long periods for things which democratic nations regard as non-crimes. They're currently '*re-educating*' their minorities like the people of Tibet and the Uighurs. Come to think of it, they sound more like the modern Left the world over every day.

BTW, we have provided our aboriginal peoples the very best healthcare available through dialysis to heart transplantation, eye surgery for conditions such as glaucoma, pacemakers, kidney and lung transplants, antibiotics, chemotherapy, cancer surgery and prosthetics. And technology and education. Just to name some.

They're even living *much longer* than they did in 1770, many going onto successful careers. What's the world coming to? Perhaps you're thinking they'd be better off walking around outback Australia where the lifestyle was punishing and unforgiving and the life expectancy about 25 years? You must know that's racist, that sentiment.

And you INVITED your mafia families into the USA (as we did here in Australia). The 'thanks' you and we both got was violence on the streets, gangland rackets, drug cartels and murder. Of course there are many millions of wonderful Italian people in both our countries, but couldn't we have had one without the other? It doesn't seem an unreasonable expectation to me.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Christabel, let this be an "official" invitation for you to join us warriors down in the Political Groups where these discussions rightly belong and occur every day. Something tells me you are just yearning for spirited debate, and that itch can be satisfied both completely and legitimately in those venues below.

If you don't, The Mafia may leave a horse's head in your bed!


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

CnC Bartok said:


> Nope, it's the Norwegians. It's always the Norwegians. When are you going to wake up and smell the coffee, Western World?


Yeah, those pesky Nor-wegi-ans with their ray-cisms really make life un-bear-able for poor, downtrodden coloured and minority folx...


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, chinese people have no power, they are either made into spies or blamed as spies. So lately Morrison the President still said he will cooperate with chinese on economy and praised chinese economy. Every man of power in the world(Except Donald Trump and other very few conscentious people) appease cccp and you all can do is blaming the poors and the powerless. This is why I also consider capitalism as a part of the communist globalism, we are on the same ground none of us is higher than the others and prepared to destroyed each other to make room for the "God Selected Few".


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Mmmmm, American boobies.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> Blame Canada.QUOTE]
> 
> According to South Park we have "beady little eyes." They are always open. So look out!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Roger Knox said:


> According to South Park we have "beady little eyes." They are always open. So look out!


I am always proud of my Mother Country. Canada is a special place. I can't think of a country quite like it especially insofar that it has maintained its individuality positioned so close to the big elephant on the continent. It occurs to me that if Canada was made a state of the U.S., it might well be the most stable and most successful.  (Hmm, that might make Quebec secede once and for all...)


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

We are never good at learning. In 2015 China hacked the US Department of Personnel data system and downloaded confidential data on over 4 million government employees, their friends and their families, 22 million people in total - training, background checks, clearances, and so forth. This was immense. Among the informational tidbits were the identities and true names of all the spies assigned to every diplomatic embassy and consulate in the world. All of them.

Wiki has an entry on this.


----------

